# Seiko Skx779 Or Skx007



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

I'm looking for a new diver to replace the Tag that I bought years ago. After intesive research







I've got it down to 2 - the BM or the 007. Now the problem - can't decide between them.









It's highly (like never) unlikely that it'll be used for anything more adventurous than a quick snorkel (nudge, nudge) and a swim. I just want something that I can wear and not have to worry about scratching it or getting it wet!!!

What do you guy's recon? Only thing I would say is that I've got a smallish to medium wrist. Is the BM "too big"???

Taaaaa.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Hello!!!

The BM isn't too big I'm a girl of not huge proportions & it fits me wonderfully... If you have the confidence to carry off the BM go for it... I own both the 007 & 779 and both will fulfil your requirement easily the 007 being more traditional and the 779 more radical... I could say buy them both horses for courses!!!!!! If you lead an active lifestyle it'd be the BM if it is semi active 007 just because the bezel will get marked easier on the 007...

Oh S*d it... BUY BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















[Get the bracelet versions it's worth the extra Â£/$]

Joli.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Ooops - sorry Katt...should have said guys *and* gals!!!!


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

I started off just filling in for and picking up my other 1/2's mail but I got dragged into the forum... I'm not sure how many female forum contributors there are...

There are a lot of Seiko owners though!!!!! So lots of advice should be offered on the 779/007 question... Like I said both good watches!!!!!!

Strap sizes are 22mm = 007 and 20mm = 779 Lots of alternative strap options if you want to play with the over all look!!!!!!!!!

Joli.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

As Katt said if you want a more traditional/classic look then go for the 007, if you want a more radical attention grabbing design then go for the 779. I'd definitely pay the extra & get the bracelet version of the 779, whilst the 007 looks superb on a Nato type nylon strap. I prefer the looks of the 007 myself - but both are excellent value and both great watches.

Let us know which one you decide to get


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Its just like the lady says,



> the 007 being more traditional and the 779 more radical


But then there are other options like the skx 173 with square markers which I wish I had got


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi,

I have the BM and a Yao BM and I love them!

I don't have the 007 so I cant compare them, but if you decide to buy a Monster, buy it on the bracelet! It looks really great.

My wrist is about 6.5 I believe and I don't think it's too big wich was my worry when I bought it.



















Gregor


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I got dragged into the forum...


Dragged!!!









I diddnt drag you









It was a polite invitation


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

> jasonm Posted Today, 03:42 PM
> 
> Dragged!!! blink.gif
> 
> ...


Oh yes...!!! You really do regret that particular invitation























Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont









You know why


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes I do know why... Shocking isn't it!!!!!!























Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

People will talk you know...


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I've talked to my other 1/2 and he is very happy for me but a little P'd off since he hasn't got one... But how will your other 1/2 greet the new arrival in your household!!!

You're going to have to buy some more Leather or Steel Chain to replace all that 'Hard' Rubber!!!!!
















Joli.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Now sorted - bought the SK417 from RLT!!!!!!!


----------

